# Sticky  [VZW] [SPRINT] Everything you need to know about the CDMA Galaxy Nexus



## NatemZ

*[TORO - Verizon Galaxy Nexus Wiki Page] * < Click to view
*[TORO PLUS - Sprint Galaxy Nexus Wiki Page] * < Click to view

In an effort to reduce clutter, the sticky threads have now been combined into one. Here are links to all important information pertaining to the CDMA Galaxy Nexus. If you feel there is a thread that is left out of the list, please report this post and give us the link to the suggested thread or post.

*[VZW] [SPRINT] [How-To] Step by Step OEM Unlock and Root*

*[VZW] [Radios] All Radios in Flashable Zip*

*[VZW] [How-To] Return to Factory State (Unroot and Relock)*

*[VZW] [FASTBOOT] Radios/Bootloaders/Recoveries*

*[VZW] [Guide] **Rootz Wiki's List of ROMs / Kernels / Tweaks / Theme's / Radios*

*[VZW] [SPRINT] Ultimate Galaxy Nexus Guide (Unlock/Root/Flash Roms/FAQ)*


----------

